# NSW State Sponsorship



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am software engineer. I am having 60 points (55 points + 5 state sponsorship). What is the chances of getting visa 190 PR ? If I will apply in this week.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am software engineer. I am having 60 points (55 points + 5 state sponsorship). What is the chances of getting visa 190 PR ? If I will apply in this week.
> 
> ...


First you have to apply for state sponsorship at the chosen state site. Once approved by the state, you automatically get invitation for 190 visa


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Mroks said:


> First you have to apply for state sponsorship at the chosen state site. Once approved by the state, you automatically get invitation for 190 visa


Thank you Mroks for your reply. But can you please confirm is there any chances as my points are bit less. Also what are the possible reasons for rejection in SS ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Thank you Mroks for your reply. But can you please confirm is there any chances as my points are bit less


You should have 55 points or more, as 5 points are given through state sponsorship.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Thank you Mroks. But what are the possible reasons for rejection of SS. though 55 + 5 = 60 points


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Thank you Mroks. But what are the possible reasons for rejection of SS. though 55 + 5 = 60 points


NSW rarely reject applicants.
Vic rejects applicants if they find a better applicant than you.
Go for NSW, its a safe bet.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> NSW rarely reject applicants.
> Vic rejects applicants if they find a better applicant than you.
> Go for NSW, its a safe bet.


Hi Mroks, 

I am applying for NSW SS. Have a quick question. 

Do I need to submit the same set of docs submitted for ACS?
The problem is now one of my professional references is uncomfortable with the earlier letter she gave on company letterhead. But she is willing to support me by giving a statutory declaration for NSW SS or for any future purposes. 
But for ACS she gave it on company letterhead, which I submitted and got approved. 

Now I am concerned about what to submit for NSW SS. Can I use a new stat. declaration for NSW SS, instead of what I submitted for ACS.

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> I am applying for NSW SS. Have a quick question.
> 
> ...


I don't think, you need to submit reference letters. ACS certificate should suffice. Have a check on NSW SS requirements.
IELTS
Mark sheets, degree certificate 
Resume
ACS
Declaration (Obligation)

Note: Submitting new reference letter will result in conflict as your ACS was never delivered on these new references.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanka Mroks for the inputs. 

Went over the checklist for NSW SS. 
Apart from ACS result ltr, EMPLOYMENT REFERENCES are mandatory. Letters of References are optional, but recommended as per their website

What is the difference between EMP Ref & Letters of References? Any idea how NSW wants? 
So does this imply I need to submit the same employment references that I submitted for ACS? In a soup now


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Thanka Mroks for the inputs.
> 
> Went over the checklist for NSW SS.
> Apart from ACS result ltr, EMPLOYMENT REFERENCES are mandatory. Letters of References are optional, but recommended as per their website
> ...


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
As per above link EMPLOYMENT REFERENCES is document mentioning your tasks and responsibilities. Unable to get any info on letter of references.
Better to upload appointment and increment letters.


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

How often the state SOL list and their eligibility rules get changed? I am interested in applying via state sponsorship from NSW. But I haven’t, taken the ielts yet. Also, I am planning to take it on August 17. 
My worry is that if they remove my occupation from the list or modify the requirements then it will be a problem for me. Does any change affect my visa application or EOI? Or once submitted, the changes won’t affect my EOI. Is it OK if I file my application in August end? Can anyone explain on this? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sonie said:


> How often the state SOL list and their eligibility rules get changed? I am interested in applying via state sponsorship from NSW. But I haven’t, taken the ielts yet. Also, I am planning to take it on August 17.
> My worry is that if they remove my occupation from the list or modify the requirements then it will be a problem for me. Does any change affect my visa application or EOI? Or once submitted, the changes won’t affect my EOI. Is it OK if I file my application in August end? Can anyone explain on this?
> 
> Thanks guys!


The eligibility conditions most probably will not change for the current year.
What's your occupation code?


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys!
Is it possible to apply for NSW 489 since I've assessed as software engineer 261313 ?
if so, which region is the best?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> Hi guys!
> Is it possible to apply for NSW 489 since I've assessed as software engineer 261313 ?
> if so, which region is the best?


Below may help you
NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

thx  I've seen this page but I could not understand they support my occupation ! they didn't tick 261313 in the Occupation list !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> thx  I've seen this page but I could not understand they support my occupation ! they didn't tick 261313 in the Occupation list !


Seems none of the NSW regions sponsor 261313 for 489. 
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-04.07.2013-1.pdf


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems none of the NSW regions sponsor 261313 for 489.
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-04.07.2013-1.pdf


thank you indeed my friend 

Actually, I received my assessment today and they didn't accept my part-time career  I want to apply for 190 but need the 15 points of my experience . Can i be hopeful that my Part-time career to be counted by NSW ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> thank you indeed my friend
> 
> Actually, I received my assessment today and they didn't accept my part-time career  I want to apply for 190 but need the 15 points of my experience . Can i be hopeful that my Part-time career to be counted by NSW ?


Part time career should not be a problem with NSW, but the decision on awarding points for experience is in the hands of DIAC.


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Part time career should not be a problem with NSW, but the decision on awarding points for experience is in the hands of DIAC.


so i can apply for 190  thanks  u can't imagine how I'm feeling:clap2:


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> The eligibility conditions most probably will not change for the current year.
> What's your occupation code?


I am accessed as software engineer. The problem is that I am not receiving any points for my work experience as ACS assessed only .5 months as skilled exp and deducted 4 years from total experience on the grounds of ECE degree. NSW is the only state from which I can get sponsorship, and if it's rules also change, then I will not be able to apply for state sponsorship anywhere else 

Any advice in the context will be appreciated


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> so i can apply for 190  thanks  u can't imagine how I'm feeling:clap2:


I hope you are confirmed about your experience points. DIAC won't consider part time work for allotting points.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sonie said:


> I am accessed as software engineer. The problem is that I am not receiving any points for my work experience as ACS assessed only .5 months as skilled exp and deducted 4 years from total experience on the grounds of ECE degree. NSW is the only state from which I can get sponsorship, and if it's rules also change, then I will not be able to apply for state sponsorship anywhere else
> 
> Any advice in the context will be appreciated


You can go ahead with NSW SS. There seems no criteria for experience.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## xxxxxxxxxshah.rahul27 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Guys, 

I did my Masters in Software Engineering. I did a Bachelors in Biomedical Engineering. I am also CCIE R&S qualified, MCSE, CCNA Security and CCNA Wireless. My question is will the ACS assess me as a Computer Networks and Systems Engineer or will they assess me as a Software Engineer.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,
I've just got through the IELTS with L:9,R:8.5,W:7.5,S:8....I'm interested in going with the visa190 for NSW....My question is I've noticed there is an occupation ceiling each time EOI's are selected....does this have any impact on the SS visa190 for NSW or is this only for visa 189 ???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rose5 said:


> Hi,
> I've just got through the IELTS with L:9,R:8.5,W:7.5,S:8....I'm interested in going with the visa190 for NSW....My question is I've noticed there is an occupation ceiling each time EOI's are selected....does this have any impact on the SS visa190 for NSW or is this only for visa 189 ???


Occupation ceiling is applicable for both 189 as well as 190 options. If the ceiling for your occupation is met then NSW will not be able to nominate you and will wait for the ceiling to reset which happens in July every year.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shah.rahul27 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I did my Masters in Software Engineering. I did a Bachelors in Biomedical Engineering. I am also CCIE R&S qualified, MCSE, CCNA Security and CCNA Wireless. My question is will the ACS assess me as a Computer Networks and Systems Engineer or will they assess me as a Software Engineer.


Depends upon your task and responsibilities carried out you.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to extend my thanks to ppl like Mroks, Shel and other senior expats who have been helping others with their knowledge and experience. Keep up the good work guys. It is because of ppl like you forum like these are successful. 

Cheers


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have lodged an application for NSW state sponsership on 1st August 2013. I have made the bank draft payable to *Trade and Investment NSW*. but i saw the the nsw website that it should be *NSW Trade and Investment*. Will this be a problem for me


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> .


Hi Mroks, 

Need some infor urgently. 

My husband's name is included in my passport. But his passport does not reflect my name as wife
He is my dependent in the 190 visa. 

1. Will it pose any problem when I apply for 190 visa? 
2. What about applying for PCC for both of us? his address(his parent's address) is different from mine (my addr is my parents ). How can I proceed ? 

3. Most Importantly, I have to apply for PCC for my son and my mother (who is a dependent in my visa application ). But in my Passport , my mother's name is mentioned in the last page with only FIRST and LAST name(Ex: SITA, Rao). But in my mother's passport, FIRST, MIDDLE and LAST names are present (Ex: Sita Devi, Rao). 

a.can I just proceed with the way both our passports are without any changes? Will there be any issues with this discrepancy once I apply for 190 Visa ? 

b. Should I first change her name in my passport and proceed further for Visa and PCC? IF I opt this then my passport will have to be re-issued which will have a new passport no. (but EOI will have old passport no.). 

How do I go about it. Pls advise.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Need some infor urgently.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## agyat (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am willing to apply for NSW nomination under System Admin categoty. Below are my job profile:

1. Lab Admininstrator - 1 years
2. IT Officer (In a bank, role and responsibilities was that of a system admin to server and db) - 3years
3. Manager, IT Operation (Worked for a IT service provider and responsible for managing a team providing system admin support to different clients) - 1.5 years

I am wondering if I can claims 10 points for 5 yrs of experience under this category. Because with my current job role, I am involved more on technical management rather than monitoring and support.

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Hi MROKS

In my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents. 
But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents. 
Where and how should I reflect this change. Any idea??
Pls help. 
(IT seems better to not include my mom because of the name issue in passport. )


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi MROKS
> 
> In my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents.
> But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents.
> ...


Don't have info on this, but seems there is an option like migrating members and non migrating members.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am about to send my application for NSW once its resumed. My profile is below. However, seeing the fuss of deduction of number of years of experience for OLD ACS people, I am confused as to apply with 65 or 60 points.

ACS - 261312 (Old and no deemed date)
IELTS - 10 points (Above 7 in All)
Age - 30 points
Work exp - 5 points ( 4 years all considered by ACS, however I am from Electronics background but working into IT, so not sure if I apply with this old ACS without deduction, if NSW/DIAC might reduce. Although if they reduce 5 points and do not consider my work experience as per new rules, I will still have 60 points (55+5) for SS, but the guy named "multiple_visa_holder" says, there is possibility of rejection if claimed points not equals analyzed points by CO).

Ref - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-579.html

SS - 5 points 
Education - 15 points

So, should I apply with 60 or 65 to be safer ? Please guide me.

I understand that, there is no written rules that DIAC or NSW reduces points for old ACS guys exercising new rules.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Don't have info on this, but seems there is an option like migrating members and non migrating members.


thanks anyways mroks.


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

*Both 189 and 190 / when apply?*

1) I read that some states usually decline SS if the candidate have applied to both 189 and 190. It occurs in NSW? I ask this because as NSW is closed to 2613 in the moment, I applied to 189 with 60 points. I will apply to SS when open.

2) When should I apply the 190 EOI? I applied to 189, but should I apply the EOI to 190 now selecting NSW or wait for reopening to do that? I understand that we can't apply therefore I can't send the documents, but there is any advantage applying now to the 190 EOI selecting NSW ?


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

agyat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am willing to apply for NSW nomination under System Admin categoty. Below are my job profile:
> 
> ...


Whatever your designation is not as issue, if most your responsibilities relevant to system administration then it is ok.


----------



## agyat (Sep 16, 2013)

*nceClaiming points for experiecn*

Hi,

One of my collegue wish to apply for NSW state nomination under System Administrator category, which require him to have at least 10 points to qualify (I could not claim any point for IELTS as I do not have each band 7 here) which require him to have at least 5 years of experience in this role.

He has an overall of 5.5 years of experience. He worked on System Admin (DBA + Server Admin) role for around 4 years. But he is now working as a Sr. Database Engineer for around 1.5 years where he is doing kind of Data warehouse / ETL / BI related job, which is not Sys Admin role.

I think ACS would access his skill, but not sure if he can claim 10 points under employment category? I have one more question, is it ACS who approves my points under employment ? If not, at what stage and how this point
is verified.

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW. Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------

